# New 28bhs - Yeee-hawww



## Whimsical Woman (May 23, 2005)

Brought home our new 28bhs last week and we are enjoying packing it out for our first trip. We sold our 2000 21CK Starcraft hybrid which was a wonderful camper(but small) and bought the Outback because we wanted more room and a slide. We have been eyeing this camper for the last few years.

I spent many hours reading EVERYTHING on this forum and went to our PDI more than prepared. We had a couple of minor problems at the walk through but the dealer fixed them all before we left.

We leave Wed. for five nights at Ft. Worden State Park on the Olympic peninsula in Washington. CAN'T WAIT ! ! !

Thank you all so much for the suggestions on modifications and information on how to best use our camper. Outbackers.com is fantastic.

Happy Camping,
Marcia, Rodney and Pierson (8)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and Good Luck action action action


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Aboard!

On our first trip out, the Dinette table pulled out of the wall. Have a peak at that before you go. (We now travel with the dinette in the 'sleep' position).

Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Marcia,

Have a great time and enjoy your new Outback!









Welcome aboard.

Mark


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Happy Trails


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group.
And also congrats on the New Outback.
Have lots of fun








Don action


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy!

Wayne


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Wow you sound like us. We just picked up our 27rsds Saturday. We traded in our 2004 Starcraft Antigua 19ck Hybrid for more room. We couldn't walk around each other and we were already getting tired of the canvas. We can't wait until we can try it out!!









Congrats!! I'm sure you will love your new Outback. sunny

Karen


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on the new TT









Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi marcia action .
another 28bhs newbie







.
welcome aboard.
congrats on the new trailer







.

darrel


----------

